# Windows XP & Server 2008 Network Shares



## blaqDeaph (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi,

I have a Windows Server 2008 box responsible mainly for sharing files across a network of XP/Vista machines. A few days ago a power surge knocked it out. At first it was throwing the error message "No Operating System Found", but I rebuilt the RAID 1 array and it was able to boot to Windows.

When I tried to reconnect the network shares however, the shares keep dropping, mainly from the XP boxes (haven't had any problems with the Vista machines to my knowledge). I ping the server, and it doesn't drop a single packet. When I try to connect to it's network share, it seems to work intermittently. Occasionally it'll connect fine, occasionally it'll say "No network provider accepted the given path". I can map the network drive fine, and access it initially, but within usually 5 minutes it'll stop working, and give a logon error (invalid username/password), or just act as if the network share is not connected.

I tried deleting and remapping the drive, both using the GUI (explorer) and net use, and they give the same results. 

The only possibility I can think off is that XP is some how unhappy with the credentials that it's providing, or the OS got corrupt. What do you guys think?


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Anything being reported in the eventvwr of the server or the XP machines?

Few suggestions here
http://msmvps.com/blogs/nuoyan/archive/2004/11/07/18250.aspx


----------

